# Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde



## der-tiefflieger (2. Juli 2013)

Moin Leute, ich möchte hier mal wieder ein paar fragen als Anfänger stellen.  Dazu hole ich ein wenig aus.
ich bin als kiddi immer nach schönhagen in den Urlaub gefahren. Dort hatten wir bis 2001 ein kleinboot. 
Ohne Echolot, ohne Kabine mit 30 ps sind wir meist "gerade raus" Gefahren so weit meine Erinnerung. 
Mittlerweile habe ich auch einen sportbootführerschein 
Meine Frau hat mir, angestachelt durch meine Schwärmerei aus meiner Jugend, zum Hochzeitstag ein kleinboot in kappeln gemietet. 25 ps und klein ^^
Nachdem ganzen lesen hier habe ich das Gefühl, dass ja kaum noch gepilkt, mehr geschleppt wird. 
Also haben wir uns wobbler, bootsrutenhalter USW. besorgt und wollen wohl in 3 Wochen von kappeln aus unser Glück versuchen. Pilker haben wir aber auch dabei. 
Kennt einer die Gegend vor der schleimünde?
Gibt es Tipps, wie wir den Fisch finden können? 
Also in welcher Tiefe etwa, parallel zum Ufer fahren, wie weit raus?
Ich weiß, dass es natürlich keine Patentlösung gibt , aber irgendwie muss man ja anfangen


----------



## Der Boris (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

Moin Tiefflieger!
Du kannst am besten in Kappeln am wassersportzentrum nachfragen wo du den Dorsch suchen musst!
Waren Anfang Mai da und haben unsere Fische beim Driften und Fischen mit Gummifisch gefangen.
Waren meist vor schönhagen und schubystrand!
Und vergiss bitte nicht den erlaubnisschein für die Ostsee zu lösen! 
Gruß, Boris


----------



## der-tiefflieger (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

Erlaubnisschein für die Ostsee? Die Schleswig Holstein Marke oder nochmal extra?

Wie weit wart ihr draußen?


----------



## GeorgeB (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

Auf der Ostsee nur die SH-Marke. In der Schlei selbst natürlich noch der Schlei-Schein. Muss ich aber wohl nicht erwähnen.


----------



## gummibootangler (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

zum hochzeitstag ne angeltour ! na wenndas nicht liebe ist...
nen hochzeisdorsch fängst du deiner holden wohl am einfachsten am riff so2-3sm vor schleimünde         -leuchturm schleimünde liegt mit jachthafen maasholm auf einer peilung wassertiefe so bei12m oder halt da wo die anderen boote sind
vor schönhagen ist auch interessant


----------



## der-tiefflieger (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

Sie angelt ja auch, so ist das nicht ;-)
Aber cool ist schon. Macht denn das schleppen 2-3 sm vor schönhagen Sinn ( da haben wir übrigens geheiratet)? Also vor dem Sperrgebiet? 
Die Marke haben wir


----------



## gummibootangler (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

auf jeden fall macht das sinn
vor -also landwärts vom sperrgebiet so ab 7m tiefe


----------



## der-tiefflieger (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

Oki cool. Ist das erste mal schleppen, sind beider richtig gespannt. Wenn nix geht, suchen wir eben Kanten mit Echolot hab. Früher sind wir ohne alles rausgefahren. Manchmal Schneider, manchmal nicht. Ging auch. Wenn die Sonne passt kann man ja auch nach Hornhecht gucken. Habt ihr beim schleppen auch mal nen heringscharm gefunden und es versucht?


----------



## der-tiefflieger (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

Gibt es noch elementare Tipps?


----------



## fischhändler (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

bin in 3 wochen in olpenitz
wäre über ein paar tips dankbar:g:g:g:g:g:g:g


----------



## DerMayor (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

Hallo,

ich war die letzten 2 Wochen in Schönhagen... War 4 mal mit dem Kleinboot raus, 2 mal auf Platte, 2 mal auf Dorsch. Dorsch gabs in ca. 10-13 Metern Tiefe landwärts vorm Sperrgebiet, aber auch Höhe Schönhagen.

Platten hat aber mind, genauso Spass gemacht, die standen gestapelt vor Schleimünde und Weidefeld...#h


----------



## der-tiefflieger (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

Cool. Platten mit buttlöffel und watti, oder?
Die Dorsche hast du klassisch gepilkt?

Ich freu mich schon so. Gibt's denn Ende Juli noch ne Chance auf meerforelle? So eine hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## DerMayor (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

Ich bin leider auch kein Nordlicht, aber ne Chance auf ne Mefo haste an den bekannten Stränden fast immer... Musst nur am Wasser sein... Platte gingen zum Großteil nur an die Buttlöffel Montage und nach kurzem Zupfen..,. auf die liegende, passive Rute gabs seltener was... #h


----------



## der-tiefflieger (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

Ok

So heute mal Bestandsaufnahme Gerät gemacht. Ein paar Dinge musste ich noch kaufen. 
Ich wurde jetzt meine Zander gummifisch Ruten für meine neuen rapala Deep tail dancer nehmen. Als Schnur bin ich noch am wackeln. Ich habe noch eine Rolle mit 0,35 monofil, sonst nur geflochtenes. Power pro 15. 
sollte ich jetzt lieber noch eine ganze Spule 0,35 monofil ordern, oder reicht geflochtene Schnur mit Mono vorfach?

Ich habe 2 rutenhalter besorgt und dachte ich nehm zur Sicherheit noch 2 Ruten zum leichten Pillen oder heringsangeln mit. Da habe ich aber eben auch geflochtene. Ich hab noch weitere wobbler für 4,5 und so Meter. 

Kann man sich beim dorsch schleppen auf die wobbler verlassen, oder sollte ich auch noch Blinker mitnehmen? Kannst 1 Rute mit wobbler, 1 mit Blinker fahren? Braucht man dann auf jeden fall ne tauchscheibe?

Oder lieber 1 wobbler auf 6 m, 1 auf 4 m?


----------



## bombe220488 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

Also ich Fische nur mit geflochtener Schnur und kann auch nichts anderes empfehlen.
Egal ob zum Pilken, Schleppen oder Buttangeln.

Die Deep Tail Dancer taugen aufjedenfall ich hab auch erst nicht geglaubt das dass so gut funktioniert aber das klappt.
Sicher kannst du es versuchen mit den verschieden tauchtiefen, ich hab letztens sehr viele Dorsche auf nen kleinen pointer der 1,5m tief tauchen soll gefangen über 10m tiefen Wasser...
Also ruhig probieren.

Für die "Blinker" (Schlepplöffel) sollte man schon Paravane oder tauchscheiben nutzen sonst werden die nicht laufen


----------



## der-tiefflieger (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

Also mit den wobblern ruhig alle tiefen ausprobieren. 

Fischt du geflochtene ohne Mono vorfach?
Auch mit recht harten Ruten? Die gummifisch Ruten für Zander sind ja recht straff. Baut so eine tauchscheibe viel Druck auf?


----------



## bombe220488 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

Ja die tauchscheiben bauen wohl nen recht großen Druck auf, allerdings hab ich damit selbst noch nicht gefischt. Nur davon Gehört und hier gelesen.

Ja wenn ich Solo Fische also ohne beifänger beim pilken/jiggen hab ich durchgehend die geflochtene. Und beim schleppen hab ich es bisher auch so gemacht, ist ja auch das einfachste. mit ausschlitzenden Fischen habe ich eig keine Probleme, die Bremse halt ordentlich eingestellt und nicht die Dorsche aus dem Wasser reißen 

Ich nutze meiner Meinung nach auch straffe Ruten. Ne sportex absolut und ne comoran red pilk mit ner 10-15er power pro, ich finde man spürt damit deutlicher die Bisse beim jiggen als mit so nem weichen labberstock


----------



## der-tiefflieger (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

Beim Pillen/ jiggen hab ich auch keine Angst, nur eben beim schleppen mit den wobblern. Ok, Bremse muss passen, klar. Hab eben nur gelesen, dass viele die monofile vorziehen, Weile sie eben dämpft. Ich hab ne shimano vengeance xh 270 und nur h. Wenns gar nicht geht, muss ich eben monofil vorfach aufspulen.


----------



## der-tiefflieger (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

Oh, Und ich muss nochwas fragen: ich brauche vor der schleimünde ja schon recht schnell den dänischen fischereischein? Diese sh Marke hab ich. Aber wenn man auf der Karte schaut, ist da ja Dänemark keine 12 sm weg. Oder nimmt man bei "überlappung" die Mitte?


----------



## der-tiefflieger (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

Ok, das habe ich nun rausgefunden mit den Grenzen und somit auch mein fischereischeinproblem. 

Nun muss ich mir nur noch einig werden, ob Mono oder geflochtene, wenn monovorfach normal oder fluocarbon

Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## bombe220488 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

Also ich angel ja eig mit durchgehender geflochtener, wenn ich aber mit beifänger angel nutze ich dafür selbstgebundene aus Fluocarbon.

Also meiner Meinung nach machst du dir darum zuviel gedanken. 
Zum Pilken und Jiggen gibt es nichts besseres als ne geflochtene, man hat einfach besseren Kontakt zum Köder.

ob du nun zum schleppen auf dorsch ne mono oder ne geflochtene nimmst das spielt glaub ich kaum ne rolle, gefühl beim anbiss brauch man ja eh nicht, die dorsche hängen sich da einfach so ran 

Wie gesagt ich hab das auch alles erst angefangen auszuüben aber bisher brachte es immer fisch, ich nehm einfach nen wobbler und knot den an meine pilkrute.

Wichtiger ist da wohl die Schleppgeschwindigkeit und die tiefe, nur da wo fische sind können sie ja auch anbeissen.


----------



## der-tiefflieger (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

Oki. Und der Abstand zum Boot ist wohl auch wichtig. Hatte ich hier im Forum was von 30-40 m gelesen? 

Bei Monofil eher kürzer, bei Geflecht ruhig länger.
Ich finde den threat nicht mehr


----------



## bombe220488 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

Ich hatte selbst mal so einen aufgemacht, evtl meinst du den
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260030

Also ich hatte keinen schnurzähler aber ich hab auch so ca zwischen 25-50m hinter dem Boot gefischt bei ca 2 bis maximal 3 knoten Fahrt durchs Wasser.

Ich glaub der strömungsdruck ist auf der monfilen stärker da die ja nenngrösseren Durchmesser hat deswegen eher andersherum.
Aber da bin ich mir jetzt auch nicht so sicher, und ob die wobbler auch wirklich 9m tief laufen oder dann nur 8m ist glaub ich auch nicht besonders relevant.
Letztens hatte ich nen schönen Dorsch beim einholen der den wobbler direkt unter der Oberfläche nahm, also schwimmen die,wohl auch hinterher


----------



## der-tiefflieger (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

Hehe ok. Ich freu mich ja schon so. Bin mal gespannt ob oder was wir da an de Wasseroberfläche ziehen werden


----------



## bombe220488 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

Ich will hoffen das du Bericht erstattest


----------



## GeorgeB (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*



> der-tiefflieger schrieb:
> 
> Ok, das habe ich nun rausgefunden mit den Grenzen und somit auch mein fischereischeinproblem.



Wäre für viele User hilfreich, wenn du das hier kurz beschreibst und, falls vorhanden, mit einem Link ergänzt. #6


----------



## der-tiefflieger (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

Ja, ich fand das auch schwierig zu finden und habe das nun über google Maps gefunden

http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=53.97&lon=10.37&zoom=7&layers=M 

die Lila Striche sind wohl die Landesgrenzen in einem Bereich, an dem die 12 sm Regel nicht funktioniert, weil der Abstand zu klein ist


----------



## GeorgeB (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

Danke dafür! #6


----------



## der-tiefflieger (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

Hab aber auch ewig gebraucht das zu finden. 

Und berichten werdende natürlich auch


----------



## der-tiefflieger (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

Bald geht's los. Aber Wetter macht sorgen. Wind 3-4, möglicherweise gibt's Donnerstag sogar Gewitter. Dann fällt die Nummer eh aus. Ohmann


----------



## der-tiefflieger (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

So. Erst verschoben und nun heute los gewesen. Wetter war wechselhaft. Morgens 1-2 mit Sonne, später 2-3 bedeckt mit Dunst. 

Das erste mal schleppangeln: nix. 2 wobbler in verschiedenen tiefen, als es sehr tief wurde ( 22m hinter dem Sperrgebiet bei schönhagen zur seeseite) sogar mit zusatzblei nochmal tiefer. Auch mal flach. Richtung geändert. 

Immer wieder die wobbler kontrolliert, ob alles ok ist, ob sie laufen. Ab Mittag wurden die Wellen höher, da wurde auch das Fahren schwieriger. 
Leider damit heute kein Glück. Trotz der vielen Recherche. Dann noch kurz die alte pilkerkiste rausgekramt und nochmal auf Krautfelder an der 7 probiert. 
1. Wurf gab beim reinkurbeln nen hornhecht. Danach 6 Babydorsche, meine Frau sogar mit Dublette. Aber am Abend war die Fischkiste leer. Ich Denk mal, dass es allgemein nicht so super da lief. Zwischendurch die ms simone gesehen. Da kam auch nix hoch. 
Auf jeden fall war das nicht das letzte schleppen, man muss denn wobblern doch ne Chance geben.ob ich jetzt vielleicht mit den wobblern zu flach gefischt hab ( 6m bei max 22m Tiefe)? 
Oder ob außer Babys nix hunger hatte, muss noch geprüft werden.


----------



## Rainer 32 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

6m bei 22m Wassertiefe? Das kann nichts werden! Jetzt im Sommer stehen die Dorsch hart am Grund. Zuletzt waren Wassertiefen um die 17m nördlich Schleimünde nicht schlecht.


----------



## der-tiefflieger (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

Mit nem wobbler beim schleppen? Beim pilken auf Grund ging ja auch nix.


----------



## Dorschfutzi (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

Ich hab von Schleimünde auf einer Linie zur ausfahrt der Militärbasis immer sehr gut Schollen gefangen, vereinzelt gingen auch ein paar Dorsche.
Leider sind da auch sehr viele von den sch.. Krappen.

Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## gummibootangler (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*



Rainer 32 schrieb:


> 6m bei 22m Wassertiefe? Das kann nichts werden! Jetzt im Sommer stehen die Dorsch hart am Grund. Zuletzt waren Wassertiefen um die 17m nördlich Schleimünde nicht schlecht.[/QUO
> 
> so sieht das aus:mwobei mit mit glück währen evtl horni mefo oder makrele möglich aber besser mit blech
> 
> ...


----------



## der-tiefflieger (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

Ahso ok. Naja. War mein erstes mal, hatte gelesen keine Angst vor Höhe, die größeren kommen auch ins freiwasser

Da muss man ja auf jeden fall mit tauchscheibe oder Blei angeln. Ist es den im Herbst eher freiwasser?


----------



## gummibootangler (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

eher nicht  beim dorschschleppen bleib ich so1-3m über grund je nach wassertiefe
tauchscheibe muß nicht sein für dorsch ist nen tieflaufender wobbler besser
dam oder rappalla giebts in6u9m
aber ich glaub die tage wurde allgemein schecht bei schönhagen gefangen
im herbst sind dorsche im flacheren wasser


----------



## bombe220488 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

Das Problem wird eher gewesen sein das sich die Dorsche im tieferem Wasser um 15-20m aufhalten bei dieser Hitze. 
Wenn die Dorsche bei etwas kühleren Temperaturen in die Bereiche um 10m kommen kannst du sie sehr gut beim freihand schleppen  mit wobbler fangen.
Sorry da hab ich selbst nicht mit gerechnet bzw dran gedacht.

Im Herbst kommen die Dorsche bei kühleren Temperaturen wieder ins flache Wasser.


----------



## gummibootangler (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

tauchscheiben lassen sich nicht ganz einfach fischen sie auf korekte tiefe ausbringen,kraut erkennen sind frickelig , erheblicher druck auf der rute
ne 8cm scheibe läßt sich noch mit normaler pilkcombo bis ca15m wt kontrolliert fischen -bei mir penn slammer 360,015gefl,gurkenrute...-
mit ner 10cm scheibe komm ich locher auf 20m ,der druck auf der rute ist mörderisch ohne multi und stabieler schlepprute und rutenhalter geht da gar nichts 
dann in solchen tiefen vieleicht doch lieber pilken? ich schleppe weil bei mir die bootfahrt im vordergrund steht meist fische ich dann flacher weil ich schon zuviel dorsch in der gefrietruhe hab


----------



## der-tiefflieger (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

Also bis Herbst warten ;-)


----------



## der-tiefflieger (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

Und dieser ganze "dorsch auch im mittelwasser" war dann Mist?


----------



## Rainer 32 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

Nee, kein Mist. Aber alles zu seiner Zeit. Im Nov./Dez. beissen recht viele Dorsche im Mittelwasser und manchmal sogar direkt unter der Oberfläche. Dann kann man Sternstunden beim Schleppen erleben. Aber selbst dann beisst die überwiegende Zahl der Dorsche immer noch in Grundnähe.


----------



## gummibootangler (2. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

im herbst und frühjahr ziehen die dorsche bis direkt vor schleimünde und in die schlei

letzten herbst hab ich vor schleimünde so ne sternstunde erlebt
wir kamen spätnachmittag vom angeln zurück vor schleimünde war ein einzelnes boot am pilken das breite grinsen|supergri und die krumme rute des anglers spachen für sich

gummifisch ran,runter,biss 
das ging ohne eine pilkbewegung nach ca15min brachen wir ab-
die vernunft siegte auch wenns schwer war dem fangrausch einhalt zu gebieten-aber man muß den fang ja auch noch verarbeiten und verwerten können

aber schneidertage gehören dazu wär doch auch langweilig wenn man immer und überall fangen würde

ach und der gepilkte dorsch macht mir pesönlich mehr spaß an der angel... das abtasten des grunds...tip...tip...bamm            du spürst den biß gute dorsche nehmen schnur um nach 2 3 fluchten aufzugeben
bei schleppen emfinde ich dies indirekter die rute wackelt die bremse kreischt dorsch reißt sein maul auf,gefühlt zerrt man ne suppenschüssel ans boot


----------



## der-tiefflieger (4. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsch vom kleinboot vor schleimünde*

Ok. Also tatsächlich die zeit anpassen. Und im Sommer pilken. Kapiert und gespeichert ;-)


----------

